# Of the people who have had to have a pet pts...



## Golden Mom (Apr 22, 2005)

I had to do that to a beloved 18-year-old cat a number of years ago. I couldn't stay. I ran out of the room crying. I've felt so guilty since then for not being with her until the end, but I just couldn't do it.

It was the HARDEST decision I've ever had to make in my entire life. I, too, prayed she'd die in her sleep, and in waiting for that, I probably waited too long to make that decision. It was horrible.

I wish you all the best with what you will have to face in the future. May God direct your decision.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I have had a wonderful cat and a 19 year old schnoodle that I had to have pts. I have (and the whole family) always gone in with them. I think that they are a part of the family and I wuldn't let a family member die alone. It was hard to be there, but I feel it is a loving gesture; to have the arms of their best friend around them when they cross the rainbow bridge. they have given you so much joy and pleasure, not asking or demanding from you, I just want to be with them, not some stranger and them being scared. It is the hardest thing you have to do, and I am still crying as I type this. It was this past summer for the cat and 14 years ago for my schnoodle. Be strong................. beth


----------



## Shane's Mom (May 7, 2005)

I just had to put my 10 year old Golden to sleep about three weeks ago. I stayed with her cause I couldn't stand the thought of leaving her alone. I didn't want her to die, but it was much harder seeing her suffer when there was nothing that could be done for her. It's a very peaceful experience. They literally just go to sleep. My vet let me stay with her as long as I wanted. I think I stayed more than a half hour because it was just so hard to leave her there. It gives you a chance to say goodbye. I still cry when I think of her and I know I'm going to miss her for a long time, but I wanted to give her that last little part of my love by staying with her til the end.


----------



## GoldenBoys (Apr 23, 2005)

I too feel we owe it to our pets to stay with them in their last moments. My husband always says "THEY don't know it's their last moments", but sometimes I wonder if they do. Anyway, I remember when I was about 16 we had to put my very first dog to sleep. He was suffering from congestive heart failure, and it was really the only thing to do. He would not have lived much longer. It was very upsetting, and made worse by the fact that they had difficulty giving him the injection because his veins were collapsed. But I do remember that the instant he was gone, it was a relief to know he wasn't in pain any more.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

When we were first married,the first house we rented came with a little old poodle.One tooth,one eye and she smelled real bad.We cleaned her up and loved her for almost 3 years.When her time came,I took her in and they took her to a back room.They brought out her deflated body for me to bury.

I have regretted not holding her in my arms as she passed.Since then we have always held our fur babies as the Vet helped them cross over to the Rainbow Bridge.
After all the love they have given me,I felt that holding them was the least I could do.
Shane


----------



## Contessa63 (May 23, 2005)

I have never been able to stay. I wanted too but I was crying too much.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*Sending your pet over the rainbow bridge:*

 Five weeks ago today I had my 10 year old Golden pts. She had already spent almost a week in the ICU and when I realized that there was no hope of her getting better I made my decision and although it was so-o-o difficult it was almost a relief to relieve her of what she had been through. I went in to visit her and they had already put her on a large comforter in a private room. I stayed with her awhile and then when I was ready (how can you really be ready for that? ) the vet came in and explained what she was about to do. It is an overdose of whatever they use when they are having surgery and their heart stops. It was a very peaceful passing . I held her head as it came down and she looked as relaxed as she ever did when she was in a deep sleep. I stayed another shorter time and the doctor let me out another door so I wouldn't have to go though the lobby. I would recommend that anyone stay with their pet because even though it may be difficult for you, it will be the last loving thing that you can do for them in their earthly life. See you on the other side, Sasha- I love you :heartbeat


----------



## goldenspirits (Jun 3, 2005)

We just put down our sweet German Shepherd in November. I stayed with him until the very end. I whispered in his ear how much I loved him and told him goodbye, I kept talking until he was gone. I wanted him to die hearing my voice. There was no way I could ever let one of my pets die alone, in a strange room with strangers. They would be afraid, and noone deserves to die alone/afraid. That's just part of owning a pet...you have to take the good with the bad. I never regretted staying with my dog, he went peaceful, and died hearing my voice and me cradling his head in my hands. He was relaxed and not afraid.

I highly suggest you stay with your kitty! You won't regret it. It's very sad and heartbreaking, but you'll be glad you did!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Our boy Charlie passed a little over a year ago.He was struggling to stay alive,but was still smiling at us.We got him into the backseat of the car with our friends help and the Vet came out to the car to see him.He was in heart failure,so we told the Vet to help him cross over.My wife was in the back with him and I leaned over from the front.He lifted his head and I held him and we told him how much we loved him.I signaled the Vet and he started the shot.

Charlie passed hearing our voices and feeling our love.
We miss him beyond belief.
Charlie.....until we meet again son.

You must believe
Shane


----------



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

Well, I don't know if you read but Miss Kitty passed away May 14th. She died at home, in my room, in her little recovery room. She died as soon as my mom left my room. I was relieved because she was so sick for over 3 weeks and it was hell for her. =( When my boyfriend and I went in my room, I cried for a while, then we sat and talked about how funny she was and I petted her, telling her what a good kitty she was. We had alot of laughs about her. I held back alot because I don't like crying in front of alot of people, except Matt (bf). I visit her grave sometimes, and I take her wildflowers. My golden is about 11-13 yrs old and I dread the day he dies....


----------

